# Olex de Valsory.



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

There is a bitch who's a daugher of Olex that will be bred to a top dog in my country. What is Olex known for and how have his progeny turned out?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I found him here: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/122373.html


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, I found that but was interested in what people here know and have heard about him?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Olex is known as a proven producer of high level competition dogs in Germany and Europe.

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I had an Olex daughter and have seen some other daughters, sons. Extreme drives in the dogs I saw. That drive was in obedience & in protection. The female I had could be almost exhausting to work, needed to stay a step ahead of her because she was always on the edge of losing control with her-she wanted to work, work..would overload for the ball in obedience, did better for food. Protection had nice aggression, strong dog. The other dogs I've seen were similar. He's produced some top dogs in the sport.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have not seen Olex daughters up close, but Olex himself is a dog with a presence that very few dogs possess. Something intangible when your see him in person. And he is an intense dog, but a big schmooze as well. Very photogenic – he was the dog in the WUSV ad in Dog World and SCH USA.

He really stamps his look and attitude on his sons that I have seen.


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

He sounds like an amazing dog! The only problem is I've not seen the dog yet and it will be about 10 months before the pups are ready.! I'm not sure if I should wait for that or go for one where the pups are ready next year march from a good sire and dam but not of the same standard as the 10 month wait....


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

just found out which bitch it is: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/425576.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Who is the male? The bitch already carries a lot of Fero, IMO.


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

the male is http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/133237.html
although i've now heard about some pups that are 6months and have been run on to find a suitable bitch for the breeder to keep. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=518916&modir=478183
A friend of mine is going to have a look at the pups tomorrow and then tell me what he thinks. The best part about this idea is that the pups are about a year closer to training age than the other litter i mentioned above and there is a better picture than when they are just a few weeks old. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would look at the litter of 6 month old pups over the others, but that is just my opinion. If you can get prelims done on the hips/elbows and the pups' nerves and drives look good, they would be the ones I would consider.


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is an old post...BUT my dog is a grand son of Olex...high drives but a big ole' baby in the house! I love him!


----------

